# project



## charles t (Jun 16, 2009)

i recently purchased a 1965/66 bolens 1050 i beleive, too much ugly red/pink/green paint to make a true id but the motor is wisconsin tr10d which has some issues i was originally going to butcher it and try to cobble something together but everthing is there and original so i am going to take my time and restore the little beast i am very impressed at how well built these little tractors are i will post some pics soon and probaly bug the crap out of you bolens owners for info on parts etc. thanks for now


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

yea, i have a bolens 1054 with a wisconsin engine TRA-10, Great little engine, the cylinder head is so big. its amazing how much power is there!!


----------

